# Can I peel and cut up potatoes a day ahead?



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm hosting Thanksgiving dinner and would like to do some of the dinner prep the day before. Potatoes turn grey after they're peeled, right? Not right away but eventually. If I peel and cut up the potatoes the night before, and store them in water in the fridge, will they turn grey? Will boiling them make the grey go away?

Any clue?


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

They won't turn gray if you soak them in water. Good luck on the preparations!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Exactly. Cover them with water, and they'll be fine for a day. No problem!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh, thank you thank you! That's one less worry for Thursday morning.


----------

